# Top mini poodle breeders? Which are your picks?



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

If you are looking for an active, healthy in-size minipoodle, I would recommend Dakota's breeder, Safranne Miniature Poodles. They breed for performance sports, not couch potatoes. Dakota is getting more laid back at 11 months but he is still a very active, playful poodle.

Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN


----------



## dogdragoness (Oct 18, 2015)

MiniPoo said:


> If you are looking for an active, healthy in-size minipoodle, I would recommend Dakota's breeder, Safranne Miniature Poodles. They breed for performance sports, not couch potatoes. Dakota is getting more laid back at 11 months but he is still a very active, playful poodle.
> 
> Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN


Alas, I wish I could, but I am in texas, and they do not ship


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Barclay Poodles in PA has an excellent reputation. They started with minis and later added toys. I did seriously consider them when I was looking for a mini. Their dogs are gorgeous--many champions.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

alegros is in texas - breeds toys and minis. and some of the most gorgeous minis i have seen are on the alegria website. alegria is in arizona.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

dogdragoness said:


> Alas, I wish I could, but I am in texas, and they do not ship


You are mistaken. Safranne definitely does ship, at least they did in April of this year.


----------



## dogdragoness (Oct 18, 2015)

it says on their site that they dont ship anymore.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Just had to chime in, please don't start a thread on Toys, as what will ensue will not be pretty!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

In addition to those already mentioned in other posts, here are some great breeders that would be a the top of my list:

Karbit Poodles (NV)
Amity Valley Kennels (MN) - Toys/Minis
Horizon Poodles (MN)


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

dogdragoness said:


> it says on their site that they dont ship anymore.


I could not find a reference on the Safranne website saying they will not ship. If you are interested in this breeder who will have a litter next summer, I suggest you email her to ask about shipping. The breeder Estelle is very good about answering people inquirying about litters.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I emailed Estelle at Safranne and her policy for shipping hasn't changed. She ships puppies only on direct nonstop flights using Delta airlines. She did mention that most people prefer to pick up the puppy themselves, either by driving or flying to MN to take back on the plane under their seat.

I do not know if the original poster is interested in the summer litter at Safranne, but just wanted to clear that up in case someone else is interested in this breeder.


----------



## coffee&curls (Nov 18, 2015)

One of my favorites is Cabryn Poodles in NJ, her miniatures are absolutely breathtaking!

I don't know about Texas but there is a breeder here in Arkansas that I am looking to get a puppy from in the future, Patriot Poodles. She should have a litter of toys available this spring.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

coffee&curls said:


> One of my favorites is Cabryn Poodles in NJ, her miniatures are absolutely breathtaking!


I'm privileged to have a CABRYN *silver* mini boy, my Chagall. And beyond sad to say his breeder, Carolyn O'Rourke, passed away in September 2013. :Cry:

To the OP, not sure what your definition of "top miniature poodle breeder" is? Just a thought, if you aren't familiar with POODLE VARIETY the publication offers a wealth of information on the breed and breeders in each of the three varieties. Back issues are available for purchase. https://www.poodlevariety.com/ FB page https://www.facebook.com Proud to say my mini's breeder was named AKC Top Miniature Poodle Breeder in 2004, 2009 and 2012. She bred and finished over 118 champions. She was an ethical, accomplished breeder who offered terrific support to her puppy buyers. I cherish my *silver* Cabryn mini boy for his amazing temperament and yeah, drop dead good looks. CABRYN will always be tops in my book.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Anymore in the NJ/ NY area?
Chagall _ Will someone be taking over breeding for Cabryn poodles ?


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

Red Teddy Puppies in New York State= Hudson Valley does a great job with minis and is now doing toys.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Deblakeside said:


> Red Teddy Puppies in New York State= Hudson Valley does a great job with minis and is now doing toys.




called Hudson Valley? what called?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

zoelle in texas - seems to have nipigon/clarion minis in her line.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Safranne was at the top of my list for our next agility prospect until one of the requirements became - travel as carry-on for airlines. I know of at least one Safranne poodle that meets the requirement however I believe she is on the small side of normal. Now looking for a performance toy breeder.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Minnie said:


> Safranne was at the top of my list for our next agility prospect until one of the requirements became - travel as carry-on for airlines. I know of at least one Safranne poodle that meets the requirement however I believe she is on the small side of normal. Now looking for a performance toy breeder.


Ari is fully 14.5" tall at the shoulder and has flown in her SleepyPod Air with no issue. She doesn't meet the requirement of being able to stand up, but she can turn around in there and is pretty comfortable. She walks right in so confidently and happily that the airline personnel just oohed and ahhed at how happy she looked when we were checking in and didn't even question the fact that she is taller than the bag. She would have even more space with a Sturdibag.

Ari has had the Pod since she was 8 weeks old. We use it all the time to go grocery shopping and do other activities where I can't or don't want to leave her at home/in the car and where having a dog on a leash would be forbidden or difficult. She's super used to it and knows all of the yoga positions to do for maximum comfort. I would worry about a very long, cross country or international flight with layovers in the pod (but I would also worry about that for a smaller dog), but for a couple of hours on a direct flight she is happy as a fluffy little poodle clam.

I wouldn't write off an in-size mini just for the carry-on requirement.


----------

